# retiring to southern cyprus



## de.zero51 (Jul 10, 2012)

hi there, this is a question for anyone who has or is in the process of retiring to cyprus.How long would you say the process takes from planning to moving, bearing in mind we will be renting and leaving our house for sale in the uk? Also how long does it take for belongings to be shipped over to paphos area? Look forward to any advice thanks Clive and Dawn


----------



## bwfcwood (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi Clive and Dawn, You need to check out the 55 days in......Bexhill posts, its a pretty comprehensive moving diary, lots of tips and useful info and even a couple of checklists!!!! we are using it as a template for our planned move early next year.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

When we moved here it took us a month from making the decision to actually being here permanently. However we did already have a property here which had been bought as a hoilday home having sold our business which was a garden centre with bungalow on the land. We were living in rental while decided what to do with the next stage of our lives. We came over for a 6 week break in our holiday home and made the decision while here. We went back for 4 weeks to sell our furniture etc, pack up personal belongings and then came back. Our boxes were collected the day before we left the Uk and were deliverd within 4 weeks.
8 very happy years later we know we made the right decision.:clap2::clap2:


----------



## PatandDave (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi Clive and Dawn, we are planning our move for next May and have started the process already. Today we bought a small property,(to fall back on) if we decide not to stay, have arranged for estate agents to value our house and put it up for sale and have lots of shipping agents coming to give us quotes for removal of our furniture etc. we anticipate that the sale of our house will probably take the longest! But just to add, do read 55days.....and other threads which are all very helpful
Good luck, Pat


----------



## de.zero51 (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks for that , 55 days is looking like a full evenings read


----------



## de.zero51 (Jul 10, 2012)

Many thanks , happy days


----------



## de.zero51 (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks , 55 days already proving useful !


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

de.zero51 said:


> hi there, this is a question for anyone who has or is in the process of retiring to cyprus.How long would you say the process takes from planning to moving, bearing in mind we will be renting and leaving our house for sale in the uk? Also how long does it take for belongings to be shipped over to paphos area? Look forward to any advice thanks Clive and Dawn


If you're not dependent on selling your UK property, you could actually be here within 24 hours! 

Our shipping took 3/4 weeks. Goods were delivered to us and we had to go to Limassol collect our car.

Pete


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

I did it in 16 weeks, from first viewing the property to actually moving into to it. I did a property swap with a couple so most of the waiting game was with the 4 lawyers involved and the delay with their Cypriot lawyer.

I had had the dogs rabies etc done 2 years prior to that, also changed my vehicle to a lower cc, so was good to go!

The only hitch was the shipping firm telling me my goods would be waiting in Limasoll when I arrived, when in fact it was a week later, they had 'miscalculated'. Trust me, sleeping bags on tiled floors in February aren't to be reccomended and having the dogs, I couldn't go elswhere, neither did I have my car, it was still on the ocean waves.

Best move ever though.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Geraldine said:


> ...I did a property swap with a couple so most of the waiting game was with the 4 lawyers involved and the delay with their Cypriot lawyer... Best move ever though.


Property swaps seem a really good idea in these financial times. Are there specialist companies arranging this or was it just one off in your case?


----------

